# GMOS 044 and ASWC



## cerboncini (May 1, 2012)

Would you like help from you guys, I'm from Brazil, I have a cruze HB. I would like to replace the original HU, by a pioneer. I bought the metra interface, but it did not work. Came from the factory with gps system and screen 7 ". They are not compatible? There any way to replace the original system? I'll install a digital system AUDISON. Sorry, I used the google translator. Thanks.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

what didn't work with the harness? Or was it just the steering wheel controls that didn't work?


----------



## cerboncini (May 1, 2012)

nothing works...


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Make sure your GMOS044 is wired properly. I also have had problems with my ASWC, so I took it out. It was causing intermittent "Volume Up" to happen.


----------



## cerboncini (May 1, 2012)

this connected as the instruction manual. The wires are properly connected.


----------

